# New Pens



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Did a couple of pens today. First is a prairie rattle snake. Second is a very nice mesquite burl. Third is maple that is quilted and spalted. The forth is ebony. They all have a CA finish.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Four beautiful pens, Foggy... Like the kit choices


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice - you trying to give Tortuga a run for his money?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Very nice - you trying to give Tortuga a run for his money?


Tortuga has 'temporarily' retired from the game, Tom. Firmly convinced that the 10 years spent hunched over the lathe for hours every day were what caused my spinal stenosis problem. Quit about six months ago and all of my problems and pain went away without any more shots or surgery...

Leaving the game to a new generation...:rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you're feeling better but sure hate to see you give it up. I learned a lot from you over the years and always enjoyed seeing your works of art.


----------

